# Konformität von Zulieferkomponenten (Umfang)



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (21 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ein Projekt besteht aus vereinfacht 2 Komponenten, und zwar: 

- Mechanische Konstruktion 
- Elektrischer Schaltschrank inkl. Steuerung 


Hersteller A (Generalunternehmer) der mechanischen Konstruktion lässt den elektrischen Schaltschrank inkl. Steuerung und Inbetriebnahme von einer fremden Firma B herstellen. 
Welchen Pflicht-Lieferumfang muss Hersteller B liefern, sodass Hersteller A eine Konformitätserklärung ausstellen kann? 

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? 

Danke und Gruß
Die Sicherheitsschwalbe


----------



## stevenn (21 Oktober 2021)

google ist dein Freund.
vielleicht hilft das


			https://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzundmetall/publikationen/infoblaetter/infobl_deutsch/090_schaltschraenke.pdf
		




			https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwendungssichere-Chemikalien-und-Produkte/Produktsicherheit/Maschinen/FAQ/02/02-17FAQ.html


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (21 Oktober 2021)

Danke. Ich dachte jetzt eher an Betriebsanleitung mit Beschreibung der Steuerung etc.


----------



## stevenn (21 Oktober 2021)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Danke. Ich dachte jetzt eher an Betriebsanleitung mit Beschreibung der Steuerung etc.


hast du den ersten link überhaupt angeschaut und gelesen? schau dir doch nochmal die letzte Seite an.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Oktober 2021)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Danke. Ich dachte jetzt eher an Betriebsanleitung mit Beschreibung der Steuerung etc.


Tja damit ist es nicht getan. Wenn du Sicherheitsfunktionen eigenständig umgesetzt hast, dann kannst du fast die komplette CE-Doku machen.
Steht aber auch in den Links von Steven


----------



## s_kraut (22 Oktober 2021)

Die Betriebsanleitung sehe ich eigentlich bei Hersteller A, weil der wohl eher weiß worum es geht und was die Anlage tut und warum.
Auch sollte Hersteller A eine entsprechende Anforderungsspezifikation verfassen, anhand er dann auch prüfen kann ob die von B hergestellte Steuerung so tut wie er das braucht.

Wenn B einfach drauf los baut und selber die Funktionen bestimmt, bin ich bei Blockmove, dann wird B maßgeblich die CE-Doku machen müssen.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Oktober 2021)

@s_kraut 

So wie ich es dem 1. Beitrag entnehme macht Hersteller B die komplette Elektrik.
Konstruktion, Software, Anfertigung und Inbetriebnahme.
Damit ist es keine verlängerte Werkbank im Sinne der MRL.
Für die CE-Erklärung ist zumindest mal intensive Zusammenarbeit bei der RBU notwendig.
Hersteller A ermittelt die Risiken und definiert zusammen mit Hersteller B die SF mit dem notwendigen PLe.
Hersteller B muss dann im Normalfall den Nachweis über die richtige Umsetzung erbringen.
Also z.B. Sistema und Validierungsprotokolle. Dazu natürlich noch die Protokolle über elektrische Prüfungen.

Wenn sowas nicht in den Verträgen ordentlich festgelegt ist, führt das gern mal zu heftigen Streit.


----------



## s_kraut (26 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @s_kraut
> 
> So wie ich es dem 1. Beitrag entnehme macht Hersteller B die komplette Elektrik.
> Konstruktion, Software, Anfertigung und Inbetriebnahme.
> Damit ist es keine verlängerte Werkbank im Sinne der MRL.


dann wird B die Sistema und Validierung machen 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Für die CE-Erklärung ist zumindest mal intensive Zusammenarbeit bei der RBU notwendig.
> Hersteller A ermittelt die Risiken und definiert zusammen mit Hersteller B die SF mit dem notwendigen PLe.


sehe ich auch so, also braucht B die Funktionsspezifikation und die Anforderungen an die Funktionen (PLr) aus der Risikobeurteilung von A.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Hersteller B muss dann im Normalfall den Nachweis über die richtige Umsetzung erbringen.
> Also z.B. Sistema und Validierungsprotokolle. Dazu natürlich noch die Protokolle über elektrische Prüfungen.
> 
> Wenn sowas nicht in den Verträgen ordentlich festgelegt ist, führt das gern mal zu heftigen Streit.


Wenn ich A wäre, würde ich bei der Funktionsprüfung durch B dabei sein wollen und nicht nur ein paar Kreuzchen auf einem Papier von B anschauen..könnte Diskussionen und Unklarheiten vermeiden.


----------



## Elektriko (26 Oktober 2021)

Schwierig eine Grenze zu definieren.... Wenn der Hersteller die Konformitätserklärung macht, muss nur das EG-Dokument mit dem Produkt geben (natürlich BA auch) aber nicht alle Prüfungen (Sistema, RBU und Messungen)


----------



## s_kraut (26 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Schwierig eine Grenze zu definieren.... Wenn der Hersteller die Konformitätserklärung macht, muss nur das EG-Dokument mit dem Produkt geben (natürlich BA auch) aber nicht alle Prüfungen (Sistema, RBU und Messungen)


Ja vor Allem wenn noch mehr involviert sind:
A macht die Anlagenplanung
B die Steuerung
C und D stellen einige Maschinen bereit
E baut auf
F verkabelt
G prüft  🙈


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Schwierig eine Grenze zu definieren.... Wenn der Hersteller die Konformitätserklärung macht, muss nur das EG-Dokument mit dem Produkt geben (natürlich BA auch) aber nicht alle Prüfungen (Sistema, RBU und Messungen)



Richtig RBU, Sistema und Messprotokolle müssen laut MRL nicht dem Endkunden übergeben werden.
Aber:
Als Hersteller musst du sie haben, aufbewahren und bei einem Unfallgeschehen auch vorlegen.

Immer mehr Kunden (so wie wir auch) fordern RBU und Sistema-Berechnung vom Hersteller.
Es steht zwar nicht in der Norm, aber als Kunde kann ich jederzeit eine entsprechende Klausel in die Vertragsbedingungen aufnehmen.
Bislang hat es kein Hersteller abgelehnt. Manche fordern einen Mehrpreis ... Und solange der im Rahmen bleibt, akzeptieren wir das auch.


----------



## Elektriko (26 Oktober 2021)

Bekommt ihr auch diese Dokumente von großen Hersteller? Ich glaube beim großen Hersteller ist wirklich schwierig bzw. unmöglich sie zu bekommen (ich spreche über meine Erfahrung)
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr auch diese Dokumente von großen Hersteller? Ich glaube beim großen Hersteller ist wirklich schwierig bzw. unmöglich sie zu bekommen (ich spreche über meine Erfahrung)
> Gruß


Stimmt, es ist nicht immer einfach.
Wir sind aber auch etwas größer (>60000 Mitarbeiter, mehr als 50 Fabriken weltweit)


----------



## MasterOhh (27 Oktober 2021)

Wir liefern mittlerweile auch die RB (auf de und en) gleich im Doku Paket für unsere Systeme mit. SISTEMA gibt es nur auf Anfrage und Verifikations- und Validierungsprotokolle gehen i.d.R gar nicht raus (außer ein sehr guter Kunde fragt besonders nett nach, und dann gibt es die auch nur auf deutsch).
Wenn unsere Systeme als Teil einer Fertigungslinie verkauft werden (als unvollständige Maschine) unterstützen wir den Linienbauer, der in der Regel der GU ist, natürlich mit allen Daten und Infos die er braucht.


----------

